# Cynthia Royal



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow that is a cool video. Thanks for sharing it : )


----------



## OneGreyHorse (Nov 21, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Wow that is a cool video. Thanks for sharing it : )



Yeah cool is the word, these folks can ride!
What I can't believe is that they also can teach. I mean, teach how to bond with your horse so he wants to be with you and do things your way. 
Me, I've got this dominant=type horse - he was a project! - your basic large handsome athletic so-cheap-you-might-want-to-stop-and-wonder-why-only-I-didn't-I-just-signed-on-the-dotted-line horse. And doing things my way, or any human's way, was never his thing.
For the first few years I owned him I followed another popular NH program that is supposed to be about the relationship, and my horse and I made a certain degree of progress (I see there is a whole thread on it, on this forum); and I would never want to trash it but I have to be honest: whatever $$ I was sending in month after month, the real connection with my horse just wasn't there.
When my friend in California told me to check out Cynthia Royal, I looked at the youtube video and thought, wait a minute - how does she get her horse to do that? I don't mean I wondered what aids she uses - I wondered: how did she build the foundation relationship that allows you to ride like this, dressage moves and all, with no bridle, no tack, no restraint? Which it turns out was the right question, because the Royals, I now know, do this with some pretty impressive stallions who, when they come to the Royals, have barely been haltered. And not too very long afterwards, there are the stallions, following them around, carrying them with no tack, and looking so darn HAPPY. So I thought: my horse is a little complicated, but if their system works for those horses, I want to know about it. 
Anyway after I saw the videos I went on the website and found out she offers group telecoaching, and it seemed affordable, so I joined. I have to say she is the nicest kindest you-can-do-it totally supportive person - that's the part that I didn't expect, because people who are very, very gifted rider/trainers are not always this patient and supportive, and not always this clear with their explanations. There's a philosophy there and a whole approach that's like no other, but Cynthia Royal makes it seem simple, and so far I've been able to follow it; and already there's a change, to where I'm getting the genuine connection I want. My not-so-easy, dominant horse is telling me: okay, you're leader... 
So having found this gift, I guess I don't want to "hide the light under a bushel," and I hope people will check out the Royals for themselves.
~ Cindy in (really beautiful today) New England


----------



## RiderOfTheStorm (Nov 23, 2009)

Beautiful video. 
We have tw0 horses, one is dominant like yours but one scaredy-cat LOL. 
This lady is awesome to watch with no bridle or any tack, but is this better system than Monty Roberts, Parellis, Clinton Anderson, Buck Brannaman? 
What is her background? Is she one of the "children" of Tom Dorrance, like other natural trainers?
I will look at her website, so far I only saw the youtube video.
Gina


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

An old chinese proverb once said "A cheesy youtube video does not a horseman make". It would be easier for me to take her seriously if she was not riding on the beach in a flowing white gown. I actually threw up a little about half way through the clip and had to quit watching. If you like that kind of thing then go for it but it's all just alittle gaggy to me.


----------



## RiderOfTheStorm (Nov 23, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> It would be easier for me to take her seriously if she was not riding on the beach in a flowing white gown.


Well, I could care less what clothes she is wearing.
I don't think her really horse cares about this, either - look how he's moving and look at the expression on his face -
It doesn't look like the horse is telling to go buy herself a cowboy hat or something, before he'll join the dance. He's like: yesss.
BTW - can anybody tell me how come my little listing thing to the left of my post says "horses: 0" ?? I have one horse, that's where my money goes LOL. 
How do you change the listing?


----------

